
Alibaba to raise up to $21.1bn in IPO - antr
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/b141a554-3511-11e4-a2c2-00144feabdc0.html
======
antr
Paywall. Article can read here:
[http://pastebin.com/LLfzkLZy](http://pastebin.com/LLfzkLZy)

